# Show Your Enclosures



## iLUVdraguhns (Jan 21, 2014)

Can I have a look at your mantis enclosure? Any kind of mantis. Any kind of enclosure. I'm just looking at other people's enclosures. Just to see.


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 21, 2014)

Where are the pictures of yours?


----------



## sally (Jan 21, 2014)

He are some. The zoo med has screen sides for ventillation I just covered the sides for the Blephs to grip. 

 Some enclosures... You don't need so much decoration though, I was just being decorative, lol. Just a nice grip on the top for molting. There shouldn't be so much stuff in the middle it will get in the way of molting. I use climbing aides on the sides but too much stuff will hinder the molting process. If I use sticks to cover the lids I cut a hole in the cup and add screen for ventilation. 

 I learned it is better to have just a good top for molting and not to much stuff in the way in the container. I just like to put flowers and stuff in.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 21, 2014)

I just modify 104 oz Tupperware containers for my pre-sub to adult mantids of larger-ish species.. Like rhombodera


----------



## iLUVdraguhns (Jan 21, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> I just modify 104 oz Tupperware containers for my pre-sub to adult mantids of larger-ish species.. Like rhombodera


oh so u use food containers? nice!


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 22, 2014)

iLUVdraguhns said:


> oh so u use food containers? nice!


Yea.. Cheap and easy


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 22, 2014)

I usually put dirt at the bottom. You don't need it but it makes the enclosures nicer


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 22, 2014)

I_love_mantids said:


> I usually put dirt at the bottom. You don't need it but it makes the enclosures nicer


I under stand that if you have a few mantids.. But more than that and it gets inconvenient


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's a mix of what I've been using.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jan 22, 2014)

i see some of you are using plastic or rubber mesh, i use aluminum, i feed with crickets so its convenient for me to use cricket proof mesh =P


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 22, 2014)

I almost exclusively use net cages. Everything from the triangle net ones to a 3 foot tall one.

I've been meaning to take a group shot of my mantis corner, but I haven't gotten around to it. Here is a inside shot of one of my cages though. For fun you can try and spot the mantis. =p


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 22, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I almost exclusively use net cages. Everything from the triangle net ones to a 3 foot tall one.
> 
> I've been meaning to take a group shot of my mantis corner, but I haven't gotten around to it. Here is a inside shot of one of my cages though. For fun you can try and spot the mantis. =p


The little dot (possibly the head) on the top of the enclosure? Or on the stick?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> The little dot (possibly the head) on the top of the enclosure? Or on the stick?


Hehehe she is hanging from the plant in the center of the cage. It is rather hard to see her at that size, especially since the photo quality isn't great. Here is a close up.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 22, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Hehehe she is hanging from the plant in the center of the cage. It is rather hard to see her at that size, especially since the photo quality isn't great. Here is a close up.


I thought that might be her also but I though maybe that was a branch or something lolHow many mantids do u keep? That's a lot of money for enclosures lol


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> I thought that might be her also but I though maybe that was a branch or something lol
> 
> How many mantids do u keep? That's a lot of money for enclosures lol


Net cages really aren't that pricey, considering all the space you get. I do however like to keep my numbers down, and I tipically have somewhere between 1-5. I like to keep things simple.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 22, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Net cages really aren't that pricey, considering all the space you get. I do however like to keep my numbers down, and I tipically have somewhere between 1-5. I like to keep things simple.


Up here the cheapest we can find them is like $35 lol


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 22, 2014)

dirt makes feeding harder, but I think it's worth it for the way they look


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 22, 2014)

I_love_mantids said:


> dirt makes feeding harder, but I think it's worth it for the way they look


Sometimes it doesn't look good.. Sometimes it does


----------



## sally (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the net cages too. I really like that you can hang them cause they are so light.


----------



## Digger (Jan 22, 2014)

I've always used Kritter Keepers for adults. I like those 104 oz Tupperware containers. KKs have drawbacks.


----------



## iLUVdraguhns (Jan 23, 2014)

d17oug18 said:


> i see some of you are using plastic or rubber mesh, i use aluminum, i feed with crickets so its convenient for me to use cricket proof mesh =P


ive been having trouble finding mesh too. i dont know what kind to use or where to buy them?


----------



## Sticky (Jan 25, 2014)

I went to my local walmart looking for mesh and they had gotten rid of all thier cloth! We have Mardens here in maine so I will try them. They are inexpensive.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 25, 2014)

Digger said:


> I've always used Kritter Keepers for adults. I like those 104 oz Tupperware containers. KKs have drawbacks.


Yea.. I measured and they are the exact same size as medium KKs.. And they are $1.50 at dollarama lol


----------



## Aryia (Jan 25, 2014)

DIY Enclosures. Not finished yet, will probably work on it tonight. Still need to fit a mesh lid and mesh sides on it.


----------



## Nick Barta (Feb 3, 2014)

Digger said:


> I've always used Kritter Keepers for adults. I like those 104 oz Tupperware containers. KKs have drawbacks.


What are the drawbacks?


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 3, 2014)

Nick Barta said:


> What are the drawbacks?


The lids snap on weirdly.. There isn't much room for the mantid to hang upside down because of the clear door thing, and you can't see the mantid when it's hanging upside down


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 13, 2014)

i use these. 9 dollars at wallmart and they come with a light built in the hood and an air bubbler for fish that i use to pump in fresh air


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 13, 2014)

those are about 1 gallon by the way and i cant post my other pics it says they are too big but heres the link to the other tanks i use. these are for beta fish. its half gallon acrylic with a sealable top and comes with a black center devider to split the tank into two ----4x4x5 tall enclosures.these are excellent for nymphs and small sub adults.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-BettaView-Aquarium-.5-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248150


----------



## -db- (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is my setup for my T. sinensis. He seems to like it! I use all real plants/flowers that I find outside. I change the vivarium around every couple weeks for something different.


----------

